# Compaq 6710b HDD problem



## Centro777 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi all! Sorry for my English. 
I have a new (about 3 month) Compaq 6710b with Vista64 Business.
Yesterday my comp is fail in blue screen and turn off. 
OS don't started.
In BIOS in Diagnostic tools HDD Self Test wrote:
Test 1 (Quick) - Succeeded
Test 2 (Coprehensive)- Succeeded
Test 3 (S.M.A.R.T.)- Failing attribute : ID=07

Anybody know what can i do?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Centro777,

as per your post below you experienced this yesterday. also you said you try to power ON today but it does not start? do you mean that you do not see any lights or LEDs turning ON? do you atleast hear the hard drive spin, or the CD/DVD drive initializing?

by the way, is this still under warranty?



Centro777 said:


> Hi all! Sorry for my English.
> I have a new (about 3 month) Compaq 6710b with Vista64 Business.
> Yesterday my comp is fail in blue screen and turn off.
> OS don't started.
> ...


----------



## Centro777 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi TriggerFinger,
Yes, today i'm try to power ON. All LED's is worked (Power On, HDD), but Windows don't started. When i try use HDD Diagnostic tools in BIOS, i hear not good sound (like "hrr-rr, hr-rr") from inside comp. I think is HDD sound. :-( 
Anyway, comp is still under warranty, but my data on HDD can be lost :-(


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Centro777 said:


> Hi TriggerFinger,
> Yes, today i'm try to power ON. All LED's is worked (Power On, HDD), but Windows don't started. When i try use HDD Diagnostic tools in BIOS, i hear not good sound (like "hrr-rr, hr-rr") from inside comp. I think is HDD sound. :-(
> Anyway, comp is still under warranty, but my data on HDD can be lost :-(


Aside from the sound that you hear that you think is the HDD sound, anything else? When you power ON does it show you anything on the screen like it is doing the POST or the flashing the COMPAQ logo or something, anything?


----------



## grig85 (Mar 26, 2008)

could be physical damage.
does sound come on only when you tested the drive? so you see it in BIOS?

This sound is very common along Toshiba drives, and thats what I see most of Compaq laptops being loaded with these days. But that sound will be on as soon as it powers up. If you hear it only during the test, then you have some damaged platted zones. if so - you must stop powering up the drive and experement with recovering it yourself, it most likely will not lead anywhere but will create further damage. you have a PM.


----------



## marspods (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello, have this model in xp and it detects power but doesnt turn on, fan stays on, is it motherboard?


----------



## Centro777 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi.
My comp still in service center. They detected HDD is damaged and should be replaced.
I'm waiting...


----------



## Mark 1966 (Jun 21, 2007)

This is a public service announcement for anyone with an HP computer who may be experiencing one, or more, of a wide range of malfunctions, or may do so in future. A large number of HP products have been affected, (so far in Europe mostly). To find it out if your PC could be one of them, go to the link provided below. The problems are the result of damage to the motherboard caused by prolonged overheating as the result of a design fault. Even if you downloaded the critical Winflash BIOS update sp38061, released at the end of Nov 2007, (which causes the cooling fan to cycle continuously), you may still encounter failures months later, due to latent damage. Symptoms include recurrent internal/external monitor failures (black screen), loss of wireless icon/function, boot failures and power loss. (For a full list, see the link). If you find anyone asking for help regarding any of the problems listed, on any tech support site you visit, please copy and send them the link.
For what it's worth, HP have extended their warranty (limited to this issue) for all affected products, but it's no recompense for the massive inconvenience they've caused their customers. Help spread the word. It took me 20+ re-boots to get past the black screen and post this message, so I won't be buying any HP products in future.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...7194&cc=uk&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_UKEN


----------

